# Vostok Owners' Club



## wotsch (Jan 5, 2011)

Let's get an owners' club started for the venerable Vostok Amphibia, if only to give me an excuse to post photos of my favourites again (see here).

Modded:


Vostok Amphibia 100SE by wotsch2, on Flickr


Vostok Amphibia 090 by wotsch2, on Flickr


Vostok Amphibia 090 by wotsch2, on Flickr


Vostok Amphibia 090 by wotsch2, on Flickr

Not modded:


Vostok Amphibia 119 and 090 by wotsch2, on Flickr

Let's see yours.

-wotsch


----------



## Miterant (Feb 27, 2012)

Here is my only one:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Here is my A B Normal Амфибия :









Later,
William


----------



## dowsing (Sep 21, 2006)

Good to see an Amphibia thread. :biggrin:

Here are my current lot:


----------



## ProperTidy (Mar 10, 2014)

Sold a few lately and my Neptune still on way from Russia after being fixed so only these 4 for now:


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

I think I have more vostoks than I need , here are the rest I think


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

had this a long time.


----------



## ProperTidy (Mar 10, 2014)

One more to add for me


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

is that all Scott, are you sure you haven't left a couple on the top of the fridge lol


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

1 or 2...


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

gotta say best bang for your buck out there though. I still prefer old ones though


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Commie enterprise at work:


























Later,
William


----------



## wotsch (Jan 5, 2011)

Forgot I'd started this thread. Here's another old one:


Vostok Amphibia 119 by wotsch2, on Flickr

-wotsch


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

I got a new one. Still nice though


----------



## Romantic Ape (Oct 30, 2015)

Awesome thread! Here's mine:


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Yes, that looks like an Amphibia to me too. I'm reasonably sure that watch is featured as No. 212 in Juri Levenberg's "Russian Wristwatches" book:

"Caliber 2409, 17 jewels, manual winding, angular "Amphibia" case, rotating bezel, antimagnetic, very rare."

Don't get too excited about the "very rare" quote though. With so many variations lots of Vostoks are very rare but very few are particularly valuable.

Here's an old picture of my favourite Amphibia that I don't think I've shared with you folks before:

*Vostok Amphibia "Mamayev Kurgan":







*

No watch collection is ever complete without a few Vostoks, be they Amphibias, Komadirskies, Generalskies...


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

a resent buy.


----------



## SilentBob (Jul 15, 2015)

bowie said:


> a resent buy.


 I've been staring at one of those for about a week, resisted pulling the trigger as I was convinced the car would fail mot....but it passed, so I think I'll order one this weekend.

How is it?


----------



## graeme586 (Aug 18, 2016)

I Saw a video on you tube about how tough they are so had to have one


----------



## micrascope (Aug 15, 2016)

A quick snap of my Amphibian. It's pretty standard apart from a brown leather strap and some of the red dots on the bezel painted black. Fingers crossed this one continues to be more reliable than my previous two (ab year in and so far so good).


----------



## Ullevi (Feb 7, 2017)

Just in this morning Vostok Amphibia 090 with modified bezel.

Keeping the bracelet on for now, although it feels it wants to bite me every time I go to use the clasp!

Wanted an easy to read diver (getting old don't you know), and I'm due a blue dialled Orient diver in 4 weeks for my birthday, so chose this model.

Here are some pics:


----------



## micrascope (Aug 15, 2016)

Bit of an update on mine. New strap and different bezel. Transforms the watch.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Three of mine


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Komandirskie 1965


----------



## mrzee (Jun 22, 2012)

Owned this for a couple of days now and fully intend to change the bezel:


----------



## Graham60 (Nov 2, 2018)

I have a few of the other Vostoks, but just the one Komandirskie at the moment, but at least that's doubled the club size. :biggrin:

Komandirskie 811171


----------



## Graham60 (Nov 2, 2018)

I have three Vostoks, Two Amphibians and a Retro. Although I need to get the strap on the Neptune changed, just doesn't sit right on the wrist, which seems to be caused by bad design where the bracelet connects to the case.

Vostok Amphibian 420386



Vostok Amphibian 960762 NEPTUNE



Vostok Retro Kirvoskie K-43 550872


----------



## Ullevi (Feb 7, 2017)

Here's mine, although it's on a NATO at the mo :


----------



## walking around with watch (May 22, 2019)

i like the look of the blue... or aqua colored dial... but know nothing of these... has anyone had any trouble with theirs? i'm in the South of Germany and they are decently priced over here, so thinking about a purchase.

thanks!!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

*ВОСТОК ( АМФИБИЯ) КАПИТАН ПОДВОДНОЙ кал. 2416B 31 камень, Сделано в России & ВОСТОК ( АМФИБИЯ) кал. 2416B 31 камень, Сделано в России*

(Vostok [Amphibia] Captain Submarine, cal.2416B 31 Jewels. Made in Russia & Vostok [Amphibia], cal.2416B 31 Jewels. Made in Russia)












​
​
​
​


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

One I forgot I had...

* Amphibia (Vostok), cal.2416b Automatic, 31 Jewels*​





​
​
:biggrin:​


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

24 hour two-tone


----------



## Nick67+1 (Jan 1, 2020)

Arrived today.


----------



## Raymond Spanks (May 4, 2020)

Is there danger of falling down a slippery Vostok slope!

My first and what a great watch, loving it.


----------



## antjrice (Mar 13, 2020)

Here's the only watch I own that's older than me:



Vostok Kama c~1958


----------



## antjrice (Mar 13, 2020)

My 2020 Vostok Amphibian Classic 170862



Took 4 months to arrive which was painful but worth it


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Komandirskie 65 series 24 hour


----------



## Raymond Spanks (May 4, 2020)

A recent-ish acquisition, an Amphibian 170600.


----------



## SolaVeritate (Mar 21, 2021)

This is my Boctok 24 hour with bezel mod :thumbsup:


----------



## TOPAZ.de (Jul 5, 2018)

JoT said:


> 24 hour two-tone


 Does anybody have a reference number for this watch ?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

TOPAZ.de said:


> Does anybody have a reference number for this watch ?


 Update @TOPAZ.de

The model number is 891582 and it was released in 2001 - I don't think it was in production for long


----------



## Nick67+1 (Jan 1, 2020)

Arrived Yesterday


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Vostok Amphibia Classic 740016

Arrived yesterday from Meranom


----------



## Duncan U. (May 16, 2021)

I've just realised there is a Vostok owners' club, and as five of my Seven wearable watches are Vostoks, I thought I would post a photo of them :thumbsup:










I'm sure you'll recognise the cases, and note that I have failed to keep any as standard. The new 720889 was a great watch as it came, but the auto movement and thicker tank case back wear much better in the 710 case


----------

